# Peanut butter brand?



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Been buying Whole Earth PB for a while .. 96% peanuts, no added sugar etc etc

But it's pretty costly compared to other brands, but they've all got sugar and sh*t in them, plus Whole Earth tastes better anyway.

I tried the Meridian stuff from Holland and Barrett, its weird .. i didnt like it, its more like a paste.

Anyway is there any brands/options out there that i'm missing? I've heard someone saying Lidl PB is decent?


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol read my whole post mate.

When i bought it, was just a dark brown paste, said smooth but is wasnt smooth at all, weird consistency.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

straughany10 said:


> Meridian from holland and barret mate, £5 for 1kg tub mate, really nice aswell.


Didn't read his post thoroughly did you? Lol. He said he's not a fan of meridian ;-) Whole earth would be the best in terms of health/taste.


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

whole earth is all i have used.......thought that was the only one anyway!!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Lidl is the best priced one 99p for 454g and 95% peanuts labelled as mcennedy brand,tastes fine


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

make your own. Roast raw peanuts in the oven for 15 mins @ 350 F. Leave to cool for a while. Chuck in the food processor with a pinch of good salt and a little EVOO and blend to the consistency you like.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sainsburys organic is pretty decent.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Peanut Butter Co.

Not cheap but the best peanut butter i have ever tasted... no palm oil or additives.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought whole earth had added palm oil?


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Make your own mate, or just get some of the cheapest ASDA stuff, not a problem.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This is the best I have tried! 4kg latest order just arrived. Nothing added.....just nuts!

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> This is the best I have tried! 4kg latest order just arrived. Nothing added.....just nuts!
> 
> http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html


Just ordered 2kgs hope it's good stuff. I couldn't see any nutritional info, do they put it on the packaging?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> Just ordered 2kgs hope it's good stuff. I couldn't see any nutritional info, do they put it on the packaging?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much was the postage? Looks very good.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

......... DOES IT FCKING MATTER ? was there seriously any need for this thread what so ever, madness.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> How much was the postage? Looks very good.


£3.75 first class, buy in bulk and it works out cheaper than whole earth.

Why the name blackbeard? Just wondered as my wides maiden name is the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

thaiman said:


> ......... DOES IT FCKING MATTER ? was there seriously any need for this thread what so ever, madness.


Yes it does matter, I couldn't live without peanut butter. It goes in my porridge, on my toast and on my chicken!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

thaiman said:


> ......... DOES IT FCKING MATTER ? was there seriously any need for this thread what so ever, madness.


Clearly there is a need mate. I wanted to know of any good quality PB brands for cheaper than what im paying. Whats wrong with that?

PB is a staple of alot of people's diets on here.

You'll find similar threads on chicken, oats etc .. What's the difference?

Go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Just to let you guys know...

Whole Earth Organic Smooth and Crunchy Peanut Butter340g £1 @ Tesco.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well as it is just roasted peanuts I presume it has the same macros g for g!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

J87 said:


> Lol read my whole post mate.
> 
> When i bought it, was just a dark brown paste, said smooth but is wasnt smooth at all, weird consistency.


Did you stir it up as the oil separates from it, same with the peanut butter company stuff??


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

thaiman said:


> ......... DOES IT FCKING MATTER ? was there seriously any need for this thread what so ever, madness.


What a [email protected] you are. You invade peoples posts with your shítty attitude. This forum doesn't have a place for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

i got one of these for xmas, £28...crush the nuts first an make any kind of butter u want.

i made walnut butter today...not as good as it sounds, cashew butter was fantastic tho

http://www.prezzybox.com/products/index.aspx?pid=5505


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

ALR said:


> i got one of these for xmas, £28...crush the nuts first an make any kind of butter u want.
> 
> i made walnut butter today...not as good as it sounds, cashew butter was fantastic tho
> 
> http://www.prezzybox.com/products/index.aspx?pid=5505


I'm sure I've seen those in Robert dyas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ALR said:


> i got one of these for xmas, £28...crush the nuts first an make any kind of butter u want.
> 
> i made walnut butter today...not as good as it sounds, cashew butter was fantastic tho
> 
> ...


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> £3.75 first class, buy in bulk and it works out cheaper than whole earth.
> 
> Why the name blackbeard? Just wondered as my wides maiden name is the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol,not my name just an admiration for pirates!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Medermit said:


> Whole Earth Organic Smooth and Crunchy Peanut Butter


This is what i buy at the moment

Yummy


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

That whole earth stuff is like crack, so addictive - if you like peanut butter off course.

PB company I personally didn't like quite so much.

The only meridian stuff I have tried is the almond and the cashew, odd, not what I expected. The almond is quite gritty and has a nice roasted type flavour. Not bad, just different.

Would love to make my own tbh, but can't warrant £30 on that PB machine - plus it gets mixed reviews too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

PB and co smooth for me! blend it with a plain whey isolate.mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

seb1970 said:


> PB and co smooth for me! blend it with a plain whey isolate.mmmmmmmmmmmm!


Now there's an idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Skippy for me from Costco, smooth right now but like the crunchy also.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thing is i dont actually like PB on its own .. But when its in a shake its completely different.

I do my weekly shop in asda and for some reason they dont stock the normal smooth version of Whole Earth, just the organic smooth, so im paying premium on a premium PB! C*nts!

Think i'll get to Lidl and check their stuff out.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Love the smooth meridian stuff myself  although it's a pain stirring the oil back in everytime.


----------

